# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Política y Legislación >  El Gobierno de Madrid dice que no se ha planteado la privatización del Canal

## Embalses

*El Gobierno de Madrid dice que no se ha planteado la privatización del Canal, sino su capitalización* 
10-10-2008 (Europa Press)Europa Press

El presidente del Canal de Isabel II, Ignacio González, afirmó hoy que el Gobierno regional "no ha planteado" la privatización de la empresa de aguas, que mantendrá su titularidad pública, sino que lo que se pretende hacer con la salida a Bolsa del 49 por ciento de la compañía es su "capitalización".

Durante su comparecencia en la Asamblea de Madrid para explicar los planes de privatización de la empresa pública, González indicó que el canal necesita 4.000 millones de euros para acometer una serie de obras en infraestructuras y para el cumplimiento de la ley nacional y europea.

Así, subrayó que el dinero para hacer estos trabajo "siempre sale del mismo sitio, que es del bolsillo del contribuyente que, o lo paga con sus impuestos en la tarifa del agua o en el endeudamiento de las administraciones públicas".

Por ello, dijo que el Gobierno regional "no quiere lastrar el bolsillo de los ciudadanos", por lo que la única forma de conseguir dicha cantidad de dinero es "captar los recursos del mercado". "Para eso proponemos una operación de capitalización de Canal para obtener el dinero que necesitamos", aclaró.

González destacó que con esta operación "no se plantea la modificación del modelo de gestión, ni la revisión de los convenios con los ayuntamientos". También afirmó que no se van a cambiar las condiciones de los trabajadores de la empresa y recordó que el 51 por ciento del capital de la misma seguirá siendo público.

Además, advirtió que con esta operación, la compañía tendrá más control y transparencia, ya que deberá someterse a las reglas de la Comisión Nacional de Mercado de Valores (CNMV). "Lo único que vamos a hacer es establecer las posibilidad de capitalizar la sociedad. No nos vamos a deshacer de activos, lo único que vamos a hacer es un instrumento financiero para obtener el 49 por ciento del capital con dinero para hacer infraestructuras, para mantener una empresa puntera, con liderazgo, que dé el mejor agua", manifestó.

González apuntó que el proceso de salida a Bolsa del Canal durará un año y medio y se hará de manera transparente, consultando a bancos, despachos de abogados y otra serie de entidades. No obstante, afirmó que las decisiones finales se tomarán dependiendo de cómo esté en ese momento la salida de la empresa la mercado.

LEY SOCIALISTA

Aseveró que el régimen que el Gobierno regional quiere aplicar es el que el PSOE estableció en la Ley reguladora del abastecimiento y saneamiento del agua de 1985 y en el reglamento de desarrollo, en la que se decía que la titularidad de los servicios y la gestión de los mismos era de la Comunidad de Madrid.

"Yo simplemente aplico lo que aprobaron ustedes. Este el modelo, la competencia es la Comunidad de Madrid y es esta ley la que dice que hagamos convenios, que es lo que vamos a seguir haciendo y es lo que nos siguen pidiendo los alcaldes porque esto no cambia el modelo de gestión", dijo el presidente del Canal, quien consideró que el PSOE "no entiende" lo que es un proceso de capitalización, por lo que quieren llevar esta situación a la privatización, entendiendo como tal la venta del agua, que "no existe".

También afirmó que el Canal de Isabel II nació hace 150 años "gracias la capital privado" para poder hacer frente a las necesidades que tenía Madrid en materia de agua y recordó que la región tiene la peculiaridad de que, a diferencia de otras autonomías, se abastece de agua de la sierra, que es "relativamente escasa".

Por ello, mencionó que el Ejecutivo autonómico reclamó al central 200 hectómetros más de agua que a día de hoy "no han llegado". "Pese a que fue un compromiso del presidente, José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero, en la primera reunión que mantuvo con la presidenta de la Comunidad, Esperanza Aguirre, ya han pasado cinco años y aún no los hemos recibido", añadió.

Asimismo, sostuvo que Madrid es una de las comunidades autónomas que han conseguido llegar al cien por cien de la depuración de aguas gracias al esfuerzo inversor que ha hecho y mencionó que la Administración regional debería invertir 2.700 millones de euros para cambiar y adaptar las depuradoras según establece la Ley. "Ustedes dicen que esto lo puede financiar el Canal con sus propios recursos, pero no es posible", agregó.

ENTRADA DE LOS EMIRATOS ÁRABES

Por su parte, el portavoz adjunto de IU en la Asamblea Miguel Reneses apuntó que al Gobierno regional "se le está yendo el asunto de las manos" y señaló que toda la operación relativa al Canal está relacionada con el viaje que Aguirre realizó a los Emiratos Árabes Unidos.

"Se van a quedar solos en este anuncio de privatizaciones. Aguirre dice que necesita 4.000 millones para dos embalses y para infraestructuras para cumplir con la Ley. ¿En base a qué estudios ha hecho estas estimaciones?", se preguntó.

A su juicio, el cambio de titularidad de la empresa pública "afectará a los convenios vigentes, como afectará a los municipios, por lo exigió a la Administración regional que retire la propuesta de salida a Bolsa por que "es un mal momento" para llevarla a cabo.

Mientras, el portavoz adjunto del PSOE en el Hemiciclo Adolfo Navarro aseveró que la privatización parcial del Canal "no estaba en programa electoral del PP" y le preguntó al presidente de la compañía si pedirá "el carné de madrileños a los de Dubai" cuando inviertan en la empresa, dado que siempre han mantenido que serán los madrileños quienes compren las acciones.

Tras comparar la operación de la empresa de aguas con la que se llevó a cabo con la Funeraria, Navarro insistió en que el Canal puede acometer todas las obras "con deuda y con capitalización de beneficios". "La autofinanciación se puede hacer si los madrileños seguimos consumiendo agua. No hay razones económicas que sean justificación para alterar la composición del Canal, debe haber alguna otra razón", replicó.

Finalmente, recordó que la empresa tiene la obligación de romper los convenios que mantiene con los ayuntamientos debido al cambio de su personalidad jurídica. Desde su punto de vista, la Comunidad de Madrid tan solo pretende "hacer caja y liquidar la única empresa pública solvente que tiene la región".

Por último, la diputada Cristina Cifuentes recordó que el modelo que está siguiendo el Gobierno autonómico para llevar a cabo esta propuesta es el mismo que aplica el Ejecutivo central con AENA y acusó a la oposición de intentar "rentabilizar políticamente el debate teniendo una obsesión preocupante por Dubai".

----------

